# Anyone 4 - 5 weeks pregnant?



## kafs78

:friends:
Could do with a BUMP buddy??


----------



## Sophist

I'm just over 5w.


----------



## kafs78

Oh this is a sign... my only daughter is called Sophie!


----------



## Elly2u

Hi there im 4w and 5 days...How are you feeling? ive not too many symtoms yet....im very catious but trying to keep positive. x


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Oh this is a sign... my only daughter is called Sophie!

I hope its a good luck charm for you! :)



Elly2u said:


> Hi there im 4w and 5 days...How are you feeling? ive not too many symtoms yet....im very catious but trying to keep positive. x

I have lots of symptoms, but I keep worrying it will be all for nothing, but in all my 6 pregnancies, I've never had any symptoms this early! I'm hoping it means Little Bub is cranking out lots of hormones that will help him/her stick!


----------



## kafs78

Well i dont have any symptoms at all yet - other than feeling dizzy at times. This was how i had a feeling i was preg again.

NO sore boobs/ nips, morn sickness yet........ but im sure it will come.

Just eager to get by 9weeks, as that was when my last preg ended!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi, I'm 5 weeks tomo. xx


----------



## kafs78

Hi Rainbow - im also exactly 5wks tomorrow (tues)


----------



## Rainbowpea

we must be due the same day then 1st march? how are you feeling? i was feeling really stressed out (had mmc in nov) but trying to chill out a bit now! x


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls, I'm joining too. I'm 4+3 today. I also don't have any symptoms. Trying not to worry. I'm just the opposite of you Soph, in my last 2 pregnancies I had major sore boobs and mild AF like cramps. Neither of those pregnancies came to fruition. I'm hoping this lack of symptoms means something is going right! I've read about so many women who have had babies with tons of early symptoms. AND so many women who didn't even know they were pregnant and had healthy babies. I went to school with a girl who didn't know she was pregnant until 7 months in! She was a runner and didn't get many periods anyway. She had no symptoms at all and didn't show until one morning her belly just popped out!

I have faith that we're all going to be ok.


----------



## Sophist

How is everyone today?

Oh my gosh I am so sick this morning. I can't get out of the bathroom for all the cramping. I have to drive in to see my MW today, and I'm really hoping I'm better this afternoon.


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Rainbow and Kafs...im also 5 wks tomorrow...we are all due on the same day!!!!:happydance:

Know excatly what you mean kafs when you saw you just cant wait to get to 9 wks well im 10 wks and im the same think i will relax more once i pass that. 

Hearty looking forward to catching up every wk. 

Hi Sophies, your a little ahead of me so you can pass down to us the wk to come

Symptoms have increased today boobs have swollen and tiredness is kicking in big time! Was driving into work and my eyes were closing... same on the way home..lids just get really heavy..its mad. Talk soon everyone. x


----------



## heart tree

I feel like the youngster in the group. At 4+3 I'm due March 4! I can't wait to get to where you all are! The longest I got was 10+5. I will feel so much better once I get to 12 weeks. Sometimes I wish I could pick up and 10+5 again and take it from there. The anticipation of nausea is killing me! I'm going on vacation next month. I'll be 8 weeks and I'm quite sure I'll be very sick. I'll take it if it means I get to keep this one though!!!


----------



## Sophist

Well, my appointment went well--mostly just toured the birth suite and talked about my history. I go back in 3 weeks for a scan and do to some labs. She wants me to start on a low dose aspirin regimen.

She said its really unusual that I'm so sick already, and she asked a couple times how sure I am on my dates. Too bad I know when I conceived...because it would be nice to have her say "guess what you are due a month sooner than you thought!" I guess we will just wait and see what the scan says!


----------



## heart tree

Soph, how nice would that be to be a month later than you thought! I think it's funny when docs ask if we're sure when we conceived. I ovulate late and with my last 2 pregnancies they kept assuming I should be further along because they were measuring me from the first day of my last period. I kept telling them I ovulate late. They didn't seem to listen or believe me. I had to bring in my temp charts to prove it. I've decided to lie to them about my period this time so I don't have to deal with the hassle. 

How are you feeling? Why the aspirin? I'm taking it because I had a blood clot in my first pregnancy. Did your doctor give a reason? Mine doesn't think I need it but I'm taking it anyway.


----------



## Sophist

My MW suspects Antiphospholipid syndrome. She put me on a very low dose of aspirin, and says it won't hurt, but it may help if that is going on (until we have the blood work back and know for sure.)

This kid is on a rampage today. I'm starting to wonder if there's more than one, I'm so sick and just exhausted and starving.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm 5 weeks also


----------



## heart tree

Hey MsA, welcome!! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Soph, maybe there is more than one! Twins!!!

I'm looking forward to some symptoms to make this experience feel more real. I know I'll regret that statement once I start feeling them though!


----------



## msarkozi

fancy meeting you in here Hearty (and Elly) :)

I for one and hoping the morning sickness stays away! I still have no symptoms, other then being tired and frequent urination.......I tell ya, I don't seem to mind going to bed at 9:30 now, instead of 11:00! I think I am feeling better the next day because of that now:)


----------



## Sophist

heart tree said:


> Soph, maybe there is more than one! Twins!!!

I was panicking about the idea all day yesterday. Today I think I'm silly for worrying about it. But then I haven't been quite as sick today so I'm able to be more rational.


----------



## msarkozi

when is the earliest a person can find out if it is twins?


----------



## heart tree

Not sure, but I'd actually take twins just to get two for the price of one! Soph, I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Sophist

I think when I go back at 9 weeks for my first scan they should be able to see if there are 2, but I really don't know. My SIL didn't find out with hers until her 20 week ultrasound.

Today I feel fine, except hungry and I get sick if I wait to long to eat. I'm sure its not twins, I just got a little nutty yesterday. :D


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Ladies, - msarkowsi nice to see you here too - we are also same edd! 

Twins... wow... imagine! Wouldn't it be a blessing! They can see it at your first scan unless one is hiding behind the other. 

I have a tooth that is killing me on and off apparently that's a preggo sign it needed to be pulled ages ago but it stopped bothering me so i left it...now I'm sorry i did. 

My Mam is not well just brought to hospital yesterday i live 100miles away so will go tomorrow to see her hope test results are good news would die if anything happened her.

Symptoms - well today was sore boobs followed by extreme bloating (constipation) with a side of twinging on lower ab..constant peeing but trying to keep drinking the water regardless. 

Roll on tomorrow - Doc appoint at 10am:happydance: - Breakfast out:coffee: - 2hr drive home:dohh:
Chat soon - hope everyone ok?


----------



## Sophist

*waves*


HI all, I'm sick again today. I almost vomited at the kids swim lesson, but was able to keep it together (I'm not ready to announce to my friends yet, so I'm grateful!) DH was lovely today and went shopping, bought lots of food that he knows I can eat (THai peanut noodles, sour candies, STEAK,) and a few new things to try and see if I could eat. I'm still having lots of time in the bathroom with loose bowels, and I'm still exhausted. I finally got around to doing laundry and it looks like the washer is breaking.

Re: twins. Oh I would love twins. I've always wanted twins...and my brother's twin boys are just adorable. But thinking about it has me in a panic, not sure how I would do it with DH traveling for work all the time. I'm anxious for my scan in 3 weeks to tell me so at least I will know one way or the other.

Elly--sorry about your mum, I hope all will be ok. Sending positive thoughts for her.


----------



## Rainbowpea

elly hope your mum is ok xx

sophist - i'm feeling super sick this am. been feeling a bit queasy on and off for a few days but super spewy this morning. and i hear you with the loose bowels and exhaustion, I've been sleeping 10 hours a night (would do more if i could!) 

hope everyone else feeling ok?

xx


----------



## kns

hi
my partner is 5 weeks and 2 days due either 2nd or 3rd of march as doctor and midwife say different days and wont get the right due date til dating scan in a few weeks yay!!!


----------



## heart tree

Elly, how was the doctor's appt? How is your mom doing? I hope everything is ok

Sophist, hope you are feeling better today!

Rainbow, same goes for you! 

kns, congrats to you and your partner! I just saw you on the March Mommies thread. How exciting! I'm due March 4, so not far behind and I've also had 2 losses. It is a scary but exciting time.

AFM, some slight boob tenderness and some pulling twinges in my uterus. My boobs are definitely bigger too and DH keeps wanting to grab them! No ms yet. A little tiredness but not too bad. I'm nervous for my early scan on July 13th. I'm trying not to think about it too much and just enjoy every day of being pregnant. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> elly hope your mum is ok xx
> 
> sophist - i'm feeling super sick this am. been feeling a bit queasy on and off for a few days but super spewy this morning. and i hear you with the loose bowels and exhaustion, I've been sleeping 10 hours a night (would do more if i could!)
> 
> hope everyone else feeling ok?
> 
> xx

Sorry to hear it. I hope it gets better as the day goes on. :( My mw says be grateful for the loose bowels because most ladies are constipated...not much consolation. 



heart tree said:


> Elly, how was the doctor's appt? How is your mom doing? I hope everything is ok
> 
> Sophist, hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> Rainbow, same goes for you!
> 
> kns, congrats to you and your partner! I just saw you on the March Mommies thread. How exciting! I'm due March 4, so not far behind and I've also had 2 losses. It is a scary but exciting time.
> 
> AFM, some slight boob tenderness and some pulling twinges in my uterus. My boobs are definitely bigger too and DH keeps wanting to grab them! No ms yet. A little tiredness but not too bad. I'm nervous for my early scan on July 13th. I'm trying not to think about it too much and just enjoy every day of being pregnant.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Thank you! So far so good this morning. It's beyond me how I can wake up after 9-10 hours of sleep and still feel tired! Crazy.


----------



## Elly2u

Thanks ladies for asking after my Mam, She is still in hospital, she is in good form considering, but know she is doing her best to keep me from worrying, waiting on results of tests done today. 

Sophist; i am opposite to you and rainbowpea i am blocked up:blush: with this comes the extreme bloating which nearly makes me look pregnant already and the nearly bulging out of my work clothes!! Not good either when it comes to pushing :blush: i am frightened i could do harm to buba. So trying to fill my day with lots of orange juice and fruit and veg.

Heart tree: Doctors appointment was fine over here they just do a preg test and write a letter to book you into your choice of hospital. Doc said my test was a very strong positive so i was happy with that and was told to ring epu to arrange an earlier scan..she recommended about 7-8 wks and said that if epu would not do it that early i should go private...so rang epu of course they said 9 wks only so think will book private one earlier just to have piece of mind. glad your symptoms are showing a bit for you now i know how none can get you more nervous than one should.

congrats kns.


----------



## msarkozi

Elly - wishing the best for your mom

Hearty - don't stress about your scan....everything will be fine :)

I still have no real symptoms of pregnancy, so I am taking it as a good sign that everything is going to be ok this time. I for one am hoping the morning sickness stays away! I could do without that symptom for sure.......


----------



## heart tree

Elly, glad the tests are looking good! Please update us on your mom. I'm thinking about you.

MsA, I thought you were away for the weekend? Couldn't stay away could you lovey. Glad to hear you are feeling good. I have some sore boobs, but not too bad. A bit of insomnia. A little twinge feeling in my right ovary area..trying not to stress about it. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## msarkozi

Nope, as soon as my company left, I was on here, lol!


----------



## kns

hi
hows the symptoms this week?
my partner is starting to have trouble sleeping.
dizzy spells gettting worse. they were just at night now they are all through the night and first thing in morning.
this is the worst for me....
wind!!!!
last night she wouldnt stop! but she had bad stomach pains last night i'm hoping its trapped wind or somethng but told her to call doctor or midwife to speak to them as she needs to mention spotting over weekend (only once)
her boobs wreck and moody (she won't admit it though)
these sound familiar to anyone???
stacey
xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi Stacey, I've had trouble sleeping too. Last night I finally got a good nights sleep, but I've had a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep the past few nights. My boobs hurt, especially at night after I take my bra off. I don't have the other symptoms you mention but I know a lot of other women do. 

I've been starving lately. Sometimes I'll eat and then 10 minutes later I'll feel starving but also kind of nauseous. I'll eat again and feel ok. It's weird. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## msarkozi

For the dizzy spells, it could be low blood sugar. Try eating before bed. 

Hearty - I was like that the first time, but this time, I rarely feel hungry. I read in my pregnancy book last night that one theory for eating like a teenage boy, is that you are going to be expecting a boy. It said boys tend to be hungrier then girls. If that is true, you'll have the boy and I'll have the girl....they can hook up:) lol!


----------



## heart tree

Hee hee, we can arrange the wedding now! 

I keep thinking it is a boy for some reason. I secretly want a girl, but I'll take a boy of course! I just want to keep this one!


----------



## msarkozi

It's gotta be in Cali though:) 

I keep thinking mine is a boy too for some reason, no idea why. But yes, I will take whatever I get as well. My OH this morning was trying to tell me it's twins! I was like please don't say that, I need to go back to work after my mat leave is complete, and finding a sitter for 1 is hard enough, nevermind 2!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, I'd take twins in a heartbeat. Be efficient about it and get two babies in one pregnancy. Then I could close up shop. Maybe I'm having twins which is why I'm so hungry! DH has twins in his family!

Ok, we'll do the wedding in Cali. October is the nicest month in the San Francisco area. Plus, my birthday is in October. We could do something in Golden Gate Park. It is beautiful there!


----------



## msarkozi

oooh, that sounds like a great plan! I bet it would be beautiful. 

My OH has twins in his family as well, and my dad's sister had twins (one died before birth though), so I am not sure if I am going to get that gene or not?! It would be nice to have it done in one shot for sure, but I could see me in a mental institute. Two of me at the same time, yikes!!! I was a bad kid, so I know I am destined to get the payback my mom always promised me, lol.


----------



## heart tree

I was a good kid but my DH was a bad kid! LOL! He caused his mother so much grief! I'm terrified to have even one of him running around!


----------



## msarkozi

lol! I think my OH was worse then me. I can only pray that this child is better behaved then what we both were. And I pray it doesn't have our stubborness either.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls how are we all feeling? I'm feeling super stressed atm as my boobs have got less and less sore over last 2 days and have been having no tummy pains, same happened with my mmc except I didn't worry about it then. Threw up this morning but was also sick all the way through last time. Was going to pay for a private scan at 8 weeks bt they also do a package for people who have had mmc's-£400 for weekly scans from 7-13 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## msarkozi

if it will put you at ease, then go for it. Is that cost for each week though?? If it is, I would just pick one week and do it for reassurance. 

The symptoms can come and go, so I wouldn't read too much into it right now. I still don't have any real symptoms, and when I do get them, they come and go. Just try not to stress yourself out any.


----------



## Elly2u

Hi Ladies! Was just reading the last two pages - heart tree and msarkozi - ye put a smile on my face! I would love twins too...i have twin brothers and its in the family - i think. 

Rainbow Pea - I have been so cautious and nervous these days and i know my husband is to, my last pregnancy ended at 6w2d - that's tomorrow, however i didn't find out till i thought i was nearly 8 wks and i miscarried at 10 wks. I too have been obsessing over my symptoms as they just disappeared last time around the 6w 5d mark. I did and still do wake up and check for them and i am experiencing a dip in them no...but i still have them and I've read loads that say this happens often...i have to be positive but to tell the truth i am petrified that it will turn out the same as the last time. I too am booking a scan for later next wk for reassurance its 120 for one scan here.

My Mam came out of hospital today test so far good but back for more tests in two wks...thanks for asking guys...:hugs:


----------



## msarkozi

glad to hear about your mom Elly :)

Can a person keep taking pregnancy tests to find out, or would that not work? A scan is a good idea though to reassure


----------



## Elly2u

I think i read somewhere that when the hormone builds to a certain point in your body it does or might not show on a test so i wouldn't personally use that as reassurance. For me it will be a scan..my doctor had told me that if epu wouldn't do it between 7-8 wks she would recommend a private one.


----------



## msarkozi

do you have a scan booked already? I think you said you did, but I don't feel like going back to look, lol! sorry!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay elly glad ur mum is on the mend! 400 is for the package, a scan a week from 7-13 weeks which is quite good as one scan is 100. Not booked one yet as don't know what to do! Boobs are a bit sorer this am though and am feeling sick so fx! Have got midwife apt at 1 so will see what she says. Reassuring to know that others have dips in their symptoms too.


----------



## heart tree

Rainbow and Elly, I had dips with my first pregnancy a lot. When I lost the baby, it was growing perfectly with a perfect heartbeat. It was a blood clot that knocked it out of place, not a mmc. So don't worry too much about the symptoms coming and going if you can help it. Of course that is much easier said than done. I'm gearing up for my scan on Tuesday and am expecting bad news. It's almost the only way I can cope with getting the scan. 

Rainbow, I like the weekly scan idea. You only have 5 more days to wait if you do the package deal. We could get our scans together on Tuesday!!!

Elly, I'm so glad to hear your mom is doing better. What a relief.


----------



## msarkozi

Hearty - I am staying optimistic for you. We already have the wedding plans for the babies after all:) I know it's easier to prepare yourself, but you are going to be so excited when that scan shows everything is just right. 

Does anyone else find that they have less of an appetite? There are times that I do get hungry, but most of the time I'm not very hungry. Last night I barely ate my supper, so I made sure I ate a snack before going to bed so I am still getting the nutrients I need. But I don't know if I should be concered about lack of appetite?!


----------



## kns

6 weeks and 1 day pregnant, stabbing pains like period paind just a tiny bit better though.
got to get booked into EPU if it lasts more than 2 days or gets worse :(
xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mel, I had that lack of appetite for a few days. I go from being starving, to not wanting to eat anything, but I really haven't had any nausea. I think it is normal.

Stacey, I don't know what those stabbing pains could be. Perhaps stretching ligaments? It's good that your partner will get them checked out. Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## msarkozi

Good to know. I am still gaining weight, so as long as I don't start losing weight, I think I should be ok?!


----------



## heart tree

Lots of women lose weight the first trimester oddly enough. I honestly wouldn't worry. Your hcg levels were spot on.


----------



## Sophist

I'm down about 3 lbs now. I'm hungry all the time, but when I eat I'm satisfied with just a few bites. (That should read: nauseated by the thought of more than a few bites.) I still haven't vomited, but sometimes my stomach hurts so bad I think I would feel better if I did.

About a week and a half until my check up and scan...I can't wait to have that comfort of seeing a HB.


----------



## msarkozi

Well I was certainly hungry this morning. I had to eat my lunch an hour before noon! Guess it just comes and goes. I hear you Soph, sometimes it is actually better if you would just vomit!


----------



## Rainbowpea

So I'm still undecided about the scan! Going away for the weekend so will decide when I get back! Midwife appt. was yesterday and she seemed sure that I still had preg symptoms and was really lovely so feel much better. 

Heart tree - Tues for scan eek! you'll be great! xx

i've lost my appetite too, but today not feeling so sick yet so maybe will catch up eating today!


----------



## heart tree

Glad you are feeling a little better Rainbow. Good idea to think about the scan options. Have a wonderful weekend away!

PS - In the cautiously hopeful thread, Smudgelicious had the same fears about losing her symptoms. She's 9 or 10 weeks along. She got a scan and had every expectation that the bub hadn't survived. She found out yesterday that it was jumping all around and practically waving to her. Just goes to show that symptoms, or lack thereof, can mean nothing.


----------



## Elly2u

Thanks for posting that heart tree its reassuring to hear it...its such a worring time for us all.


----------



## Sophist

Hi All...

I'm having a rough day today. I dreamed last night my MW told me the baby had died, but hadn't done a scan or hcg levels or anything. I was demanding to know how she could possibly know that with no tests. So they did a scan and the baby was alive, but she kept telling me it was dying anyway and that I should take cytotec to "speed it up" so I could go on with my life. I woke up feeling distraught and worried about LO all day. I keep feeling like I'm going to cry. 

I know its early, but I'm already so attached to this baby and I will be devastated if I lose him/her.

I'm also down 5 lbs. I feel like I'm eating & I still haven't vomited, but I have no appetite, and I'm losing weight every day. DH keeps reassuring me that LO will take whatever he/she needs, even if I'm not getting what *I* need...but I'm so worried there will be ketones flowing through to the baby and damaging it if I'm losing weight.

Anyone else feeling worried & crazy?


----------



## msarkozi

Soph - I was told I am leaking amniotic fluid (without it actually being tested), so I know how you feel. I am devastated at the fact that I might be losing this baby. I am waiting for my blood test results to see if my HCG levels are still increasing or not. I had a dream a week or two ago that I lost the baby, and now I feel like that nightmare is coming true.....


----------



## heart tree

Soph and Mel, I feel the same way. It is so hard to believe in a positive outcome. I have this ongoing stitch in my right ovary area which has me worried. I had it more severely in my last pregnancy and that one ended very early. They never diagnosed it. I have it when I'm not pregnant too, but I just can't seem to shake the feeling that it is causing something wrong in my uterus. I also have NO morning sickness and I'm 6 weeks today. My last 2 pregnancies I felt it by now. I'm worried, worried, worried and can't seem to shake it. 

All we can do is take each day as they come. We need to try our best to enjoy the fact that we are pregnant each day that we are. I know it is easier said than done. There really isn't much more we can do though. 

xoxo ~ Amanda


----------



## Sophist

msarkozi said:


> Soph - I was told I am leaking amniotic fluid (without it actually being tested), so I know how you feel. I am devastated at the fact that I might be losing this baby. I am waiting for my blood test results to see if my HCG levels are still increasing or not. I had a dream a week or two ago that I lost the baby, and now I feel like that nightmare is coming true.....

Oh that's terrible. Why do they think you are leaking? Could it just be urine? I will be saying a prayer for you and your LO. 



heart tree said:


> Soph and Mel, I feel the same way. It is so hard to believe in a positive outcome. I have this ongoing stitch in my right ovary area which has me worried. I had it more severely in my last pregnancy and that one ended very early. They never diagnosed it. I have it when I'm not pregnant too, but I just can't seem to shake the feeling that it is causing something wrong in my uterus. I also have NO morning sickness and I'm 6 weeks today. My last 2 pregnancies I felt it by now. I'm worried, worried, worried and can't seem to shake it.
> 
> All we can do is take each day as they come. We need to try our best to enjoy the fact that we are pregnant each day that we are. I know it is easier said than done. There really isn't much more we can do though.
> 
> xoxo ~ Amanda

Hopefully it is just a corpus luteum feeding your baby lots and lots of good hormones so he or she can grow, grow, grow! I know what you mean about not being able to shake the worry. My last loss took me completely by surprise--I thought that being 15w and having heard a HB and felt him move that I was in the clear. When I lost him I thought I would never be able to feel "in the clear" again until the baby is actually safely in my arms. It doesn't help knowing that 2 women on my street had still born babies at 40 wks--the worry never goes away.


----------



## heart tree

Sophist said:


> Hopefully it is just a corpus luteum feeding your baby lots and lots of good hormones so he or she can grow, grow, grow! I know what you mean about not being able to shake the worry. My last loss took me completely by surprise--I thought that being 15w and having heard a HB and felt him move that I was in the clear. When I lost him I thought I would never be able to feel "in the clear" again until the baby is actually safely in my arms. It doesn't help knowing that 2 women on my street had still born babies at 40 wks--the worry never goes away.

Oh my god, that is terrifying! My first loss happened at 10 weeks. There was a heartbeat and things looked good. So yes, the worry is constant and will be until the babe is in our arms. No such thing as "in the clear" for us I guess.


----------



## msarkozi

Thanks Soph. I don't think it is urine as it is clear and doesn't have a urine type smell to it. It's kind of odorless (I think). 

I wish we could all be able to feel assured that everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Sophist

msarkozi said:


> Thanks Soph. I don't think it is urine as it is clear and doesn't have a urine type smell to it. It's kind of odorless (I think).
> 
> I wish we could all be able to feel assured that everything is going to be ok.

When my water broke with my son, the fluid smelled like vinegar, really strong.


----------



## msarkozi

I'm still not really believing it is amniotic fluid for sure.....I want a test done to find out, but I will have to wait until Wednesday when I see my doctor (and pray that they have the test)


----------



## Gemma_xX

kafs78 said:


> :friends:
> Could do with a BUMP buddy??

I am around 4/5weeks and would love a bump buddy :)


----------

